
7 Key SaaS Metrics Startups Need to Be Tracking - kpgrio
https://blog.paymill.com/saas-metrics/
======
bbody
Nice article! I really like how the website style's orange colour goes into
your diagrams.

------
phackerp
Great post, thanks for sharing your knowledge.

~~~
kpgrio
My pleasure, glad you enjoyed it! :)

